# New toys



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Picked these bad boys up last week. Not sure if many would take the route I am but i bought these knowing they won't be used for a while.
As I get ready to go out on my own in '17 drain cleaning tools are the last on my list of things I need/want. I will have them all paid for and should be debt free when I start and have most of the necessary tools.
Luckily I live about 20 mins from Allan j Coleman and was able to deal with Kirk and co. The guys down there are top notch and what a place. Big toy store for plumbers.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice choices! Good luck! If it makes you feel any better, I bought most of my equipment before going out on my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice little arsenal there..add a k-60 and yur golden....GO DUCKS!!:whistling2:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Thats the way to do it, build up your tools while working for someone, so when you make the break, you dont have huge expenses for equipment..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Have a camera?


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Yea I did
Got a seesnake standard 200' with self level 
Cs6 and scout locator was free during spring fling.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Nice little arsenal there..add a k-60 and yur golden....GO DUCKS!!:whistling2:


 Lol. I just noticed the flag. Let's go Islanders!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Not to jump to far off topic, but anybody want to meet up at Allan J Coleman on tomorrow.

Hope the weather is not to bad, going to try to get down and pick up a new K60, and get my old one rebuilt.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbducky said:


> Not to jump to far off topic, but anybody want to meet up at Allan J Coleman on tomorrow.
> 
> Hope the weather is not to bad, going to try to get down and pick up a new K60, and get my old one rebuilt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Damm! If only I were still in Wisconsin Chris! The more I thought about it...I need to to fly back down there sometime and hook up with you for some duck hunting on a weekend. What's an out of state license?


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I will definitely look into what an out of state license costs

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Kpwplumb said:


> Yea I did
> 
> Got a seesnake standard 200' with self level
> 
> ...



Nice camera man! We've got to buy a new one, ours started taking a crap yesterday when we pulled it out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> Not to jump to far off topic, but anybody want to meet up at Allan J Coleman on tomorrow.
> 
> Hope the weather is not to bad, going to try to get down and pick up a new K60, and get my old one rebuilt.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was tired up today repairing backflows, I have 25 to do. But if you're in the area again let me know.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Plan as of now, is to be down there late morning. Hopefully no emergency calls come in.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> Plan as of now, is to be down there late morning. Hopefully no emergency calls come in.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I'm in the burbs tomorrow testing backflows. It's a haul up to AJ from the burbs.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Had a nice time at AJC. Lots of cool stuff.

Left with a new K60 and some cutters

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to visit that place if I ever get out that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Bring your checkbook, and have a shopping spree.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

As I looked at that image I heard the angels sing and a ray of light shone down upon my phone all while my eyes were in tears!


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> As I looked at that image I heard the angels sing and a ray of light shone down upon my phone all while my eyes were in tears!


Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> As I looked at that image I heard the angels sing and a ray of light shone down upon my phone all while my eyes were in tears!


I'm there all the time. I wish they had donuts.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Best of luck to you. You have chosen great equipment especially the camera. You're doing the same thing I am.(it's just taking me longer). Just made my first purchase from aj on Friday. Great people to do business with.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I have to visit that place if I ever get out that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes you do. It's drain cleaner's p0rn.


----------

